# Need ID



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

This is wild caught, lake ontario....anyone know what it is?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Good Ol GOOGLE......it is a Cisco or Lake Herring as I had thought but was not 100% sure. 

Name:

Coregonus, from the Greek, "angle eye" 
artedi, in honor of Swedish naturalist Petrus Artedi, a collegue of Linnaeus and the "Father of Ichthyology" 
Common Name 
Other common names include: Blueback, Freshwater Herring, Lake Herring, Tullibee 

Taxonomy:

Kingdom Animalia 
Phylum Chordata, animals with a spinal chord 
Subphylum Vertebrata, animals with a backbone 
Superclass Osteichthyes, bony fishes 
Class Actinopterygii, ray-finned and spiny rayed fishes 
Subclass Neopterygii 
Infraclass Teleostei 
Superorder Protacanthopterygii 
Order Salmoniformes, salmon and trout 
Family Salmonidae, salmon and trout 
Genus Coregonus, whitefishes 

Description:

A small, slender-bodied relative of the whitefish 

Length:

11"-15" 

Weight:

½ - 2 lbs 

Coloration: 

back dark blue to pale olive 
sides silvery with pink to purple iridescence 
all fins basically clear, although anal and pelvic fins are milky on adults


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

why do you have a wild caught fish from lake ontario in your tank?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

haha I was awaiting that very question, my sister has a tank set up and not quite ready for fish...she wanted it, she caught it, I didn't bother to argue. So in short, holding it for her.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

ksimdjembe said:


> why do you have a wild caught fish from lake ontario in your tank?


Everyone knows wild caught are all the rage, especially when you catch them yourself!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

if it's caught in ontario and staying in ontario, and you have the ability to house it.... I don't see a problem, ministry or not....I don't have any because I have no more space!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I've set up a 90gallon for her at her place, for one fish I think it's plenty of room...until I take her fishing again, lol. I'll draw the line at her bringing home bass or pike.


----------



## fishman2 (Oct 10, 2008)

I recommend that you check the Ministries new regulations that came in effect last year.

Basically you can only collect and transport fish that are *listed* as bait fish(it's a very short list!)

you can't even keep Sunfish anymore!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, why don't a cpl of you go join PETA. I didn't think this thread was going to cause an uproar amongst people who are basically housing fish in miniscule tanks that once came from open waters of foreign countries. Talk about the transport and export of fish. If you don't like what you are reading simply keep your comments to yourself. If you care to read up on the lake herring and their main use in the fishing industry you'll clearly see that they are infact just Bait. Thanks for your comment all the same though, have a great day


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm gonna get back to looking at Bass Boats now so I can go catch me some bigger species of fish to bring home....know of any endangered ones in Lake Ontario I should be on the look out for?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

From the ministry themselves:

Only the fish species listed below may be used as live bait in Ontario:

Minnows:

Blacknose shiner 
Blackchin shiner 
Bluntnose minnow 
Brassy minnow 
Central stoneroller 
Common shiner 
Creek chub 
Eastern blacknose dace 
Emerald shiner 
Fallfish 
Fathead minnow 
Finescale dace 
Golden shiner 
Hornyhead chub 
Lake chub 
Longnose dace 
Mimic shiner 
Northern redbelly dace 
Pearl dace 
Redfin shiner 
River chub 
Rosyface shiner 
Sand shiner 
Spotfin shiner 
Spottail shiner 
Striped shiner 
Suckers:

White sucker 
Longnose sucker

Others:

Central mudminnow 
Lake herring (cisco) I highlited it for you!
Trout-Perch

Sticklebacks:

Brook stickleback 
Ninespine stickleback

Sculpins:

Mottled sculpin 
Slimy sculpin

Darters and Logperch:

Blackside darter 
Fantail darter 
Iowa darter 
Johnny darter 
Least darter 
Rainbow darter 
River darter 
Tessellated darter 
Logperch


----------



## fishman2 (Oct 10, 2008)

list is available at the following link

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/198684.html

the earlier comment is to benefit all members interested in keeping Native Fish!

MNR Officers have greater powers than any other Policing Force.(seize your Car, Boat, gear,etc.etc.)

Even if we don't like the rules, not following them can be very costly!

Great information is available at local clubs

(Excellent Presentations on Native Fish by Bob Wright in Hamilton and Peel)

At the CAOAC Convention a collecting trip is in the works!

Don't like the rules, call your local representative!

The more people complain, the better the chance that they will make amendments to the new regulations!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I've already supplied the list from the exact same site....and as listed on both the site you provided and the list I posted the Lake Herring is among the list of bait fish acceptable. You're comment was neither warranted nor is it valid as an argument so you can stop posting here now..you've proven only one point...you were wrong.

It is not illegal to capture, raise, or keep in your home your own bait fish...so what point were you trying to make in posting your comment?


----------



## fishman2 (Oct 10, 2008)

The Point is very simple

Your original post said, and I quote 

This is wild caught, lake ontario....anyone know what it is?

I'm suggesting that it is prudent to know what you are doing when collecting fish from the wild, considering what is at risk if you don't.

Which, juding from your post, you did not at the time


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

fishman2 said:


> The Point is very simple
> 
> Your original post said, and I quote
> 
> ...


dude, you're just being an arse now, you know what is done, now stop it... I'm sure one of the mods will remove your post, or lock the thread thanks to you...

that being said, try to get a pair of herring and raise them, then sell to bait stores!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hahaha Hojimoe...excellent idea!


----------



## fishman2 (Oct 10, 2008)

That you need an Aquaculture License for!

The example the two of you are setting is one of an irresponsible Hobbiests.

I would think that all aquarium hobby sites promote responsible keeping of aquatic animals. This of course includes being aware of all current rules.

The collection of a wild fish, if unknown or prohibited, display on an open website is irresponsible.

We have many new hobbiests that frequent this site and providing them with accurate information is paramount
I hope this thread is not eliminated as it contains some very good information!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Weren't you already asked once to stop being an arse. The purpose of acquiring the I.D. for this fish was to ensure that there was no harm in it's removal from it's natural environment. My sister is only young and caught her first fish that she requested to keep, there was no harm in it. Go watch some captive Bass on youtube and harrass the people who post those videos for a while.


----------



## fishman2 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah!

Your actions and words speak for themselves!

It is precisely because of ignorant individuals like yourself that these regulations get more restrictive over time!

Thanks a million!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Mods....close thread please.


----------

